# IT for top round London broil for pastrami?



## worktogthr (May 28, 2015)

I have cured my own pastrami using brisket and Pop's brine with great success.  I was wondering about using top round London Broils to produce a cheaper and healthier cold cut.  My question is this.  If I were to grill or broil a London broil, I would bring it to no higher than 125 IT otherwise I feel they dry out and get chewy.  Most Pastramis I have seen on SMF made from lean cuts such as top round, bottom round, eye round, etc.  seem to be brought to a much higher IT.  Is that because he cure is being injected?  I plan to just use pops brine without injecting since they are about an inch thick and only a couple of pounds.  Am I ok to smoke it to a lower IT?  Also, would the curing time be the same as POp's recommends for roasts and briskets even though it's such a small piece of meat.  Well thanks in advance for all of your help.


----------



## worktogthr (May 31, 2015)

I put the two of them into the brine today.  Anyone have experience with these smaller London Broils who might be able to help with my questions.  Thanks!


----------



## daveomak (May 31, 2015)

worktogthr said:


> I put the two of them into the brine today.  Anyone have experience with these smaller London Broils who might be able to help with my questions.  Thanks!




Pastrami is made from corned beef....   the London broil needs to go into a "corned beef seasoning" mix .....   Then rubbed with pastrami spices before smoking...   At least that's how I do it....


----------



## worktogthr (May 31, 2015)

DaveOmak said:


> Pastrami is made from corned beef....   the London broil needs to go into a "corned beef seasoning" mix .....   Then rubbed with pastrami spices before smoking...   At least that's how I do it....



I added pickling spice to Pops brine the same way I did when I made pastrami from brisket.  The two questions I have is what IT should I smoke it too? And how long should it stay in the brine


----------

